# Who is India's biggest fool?



## jxcess3891 (Mar 31, 2009)

Who do you think is India's biggest fool?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 31, 2009)

Your thread has no point. How come you call them fools without any reason?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 31, 2009)

My pick would be Mamata Banerjee


----------



## jxcess3891 (Mar 31, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Your thread has no point. How come you call them fools without any reason?



I'll give you the reasons:

1. Navjot Singh - Laughs for no reason and makes a fool of himself on television

2. Salman Khan - Gets involved in all kinds of controversies. Behaves like a kid in public when actually he's forty.

3. Mandira Bedi - Made a fool of herself on that cricket show, extra innings. Also seems like a complete moron on that laughter show on star one.

4. Shahrukh Khan - Behaves like a child in public and has absolutely no maturity when dealing with people.

5. Raju Ramalinga - No explaination required.

6. Rakhi Sawant - If you need an explaination for her being on the list then I should call you a fool.

7. Sanjay Dutt - Was put behind bars for illegal arms dealing and is now contesting in the elections. Who could be a bigger fool?

8. Varun Gandhi - Read the newspapers for the comments he made in public and you'll know why he's on the list.

I also wanted to put chunky pandey on that list but forgot.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 31, 2009)

How did you dare to omit my name in this list???? I am the world's greatest fool. And proud of it!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok as you have given enough reasons, I will select Salman Khan to be the biggest fool. You are 100% right in his regard.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Mar 31, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> How did you dare to omit my name in this list???? I am the world's greatest fool. And proud of it!



Actually your name tops the list of the world's greatest a**h***s 
hahahaha


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 31, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> Actually your name tops the list of the world's greatest a**h***s
> hahahaha



Thank you! Anything else? (Can't you even recognize a joke?)


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 31, 2009)

i say l.k.advani the man is 81 and wants to be prime minister.never thought that he could die at any point of time.


----------



## Beckhamgal (Mar 31, 2009)

U forgot Chand malik n Fiza!!!!!!!!


----------



## krates (Mar 31, 2009)

the person reading this thread after mine post


----------



## amol48 (Mar 31, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> I'll give you the reasons:
> 
> 1. Navjot Singh - Laughs for no reason and makes a fool of himself on television
> 
> ...




Don't you think you should give some 'logical' explanations and not 'your' point of view?

2. Salman Khan - Of course not true regarding the child part that you said. I don't agree

4. Shahrukh Khan - Completely disagreed!

5. Ramalinga Raju - You really call him a fool? He should be listed in one of the top geniuses instead for using his brain to create such a big scam! No fool can do that. Person calling him is a fool.

7. Sanjay Dutt - Has all qualities for contesting election (since he completed the required 'criminal' degree)

8. Varun Gandhi - He knows he is good for nothing apart from politics. And in politics, no one is fool! 

So considering this, more than half of your explanations are stupid and illogical to call those people a fool. Whim should I call fool then!  

P.S. I know people create ANY type of thread in Chit-Chat section but please don't fall to such levels that even 'fools' can't understand


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 31, 2009)

@amol48 - I agree with the child part. He is in his forties, and hugs anyone in any shows with a simple request, he doesn't keep his dignity and respect and just does all these as a child and don't know how to behave with his position in bolywood. He should keep his head high as a senior actor rather than fall in flattering.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 31, 2009)

India's Biggest FOOL-TS


----------



## confused (Mar 31, 2009)

> 7. Sanjay Dutt - Was put behind bars for illegal arms dealing and is now contesting in the elections. Who could be a bigger fool?


i guess that would be the people voting for him....


----------



## Chintu08 (Mar 31, 2009)

no wonder people talk about TDF's quality going down


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 1, 2009)

OP...he's the one...I come after him...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 1, 2009)

Krazy Bluez said:


> OP...he's the one...I come after him...


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 1, 2009)

Beckhamgal said:


> U forgot Chand malik n Fiza!!!!!!!!



Man ! How could I forget about those 2? Is it possible to modify the poll now?



			
				amol48 said:
			
		

> So considering this, more than half of your explanations are stupid and illogical to call those people a fool. Whim should I call fool then!
> 
> P.S. I know people create ANY type of thread in Chit-Chat section but please don't fall to such levels that even 'fools' can't understand



Seems like all the others in digit are fools and you are the only real genius (pronounced "geni-a$$") here . If you think you are such an intellectual why bother posting in digit, this "fool's paradise"? Go and post in some other websites like salmankhan.com or rakhisawant.com .


----------



## lywyre (Apr 1, 2009)

Our President Mrs. Prathiba Patil? Anyone?

Reason: To Trust the USofA
Source: Rediff


----------



## Coool (Apr 1, 2009)

Thread starter


----------



## sharath_vashisht (Apr 1, 2009)

is there an option of select all.........


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 1, 2009)

lywyre said:


> Our President Mrs. Prathiba Patil? Anyone?
> 
> Reason: To Trust the USofA
> Source: Rediff



Tell me mate is it an April Fool Joke or real?


----------



## confused!! (Apr 1, 2009)

May be Muthalik ???


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 1, 2009)

^ He's not a fool...he's dumba$$


----------



## amol48 (Apr 2, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> Man ! How could I forget about those 2? Is it possible to modify the poll now?
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like all the others in digit are fools and you are the only real genius (pronounced "geni-a$$") here . If you think you are such an intellectual why bother posting in digit, this "fool's paradise"? Go and post in some other websites like salmankhan.com or rakhisawant.com .



I was talking of people like you and not 'all others'. 

TDF is not a 'fool's paradise' but people like you surely make it look like. Why don't you post in your own site jxcess.com (Pronouced JACK-A$$.com !)

The only thing TDF needs from you is *YOUR ABSENSE* from this forum!


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 2, 2009)

amol48 said:


> I was talking of people like you and not 'all others'.
> 
> TDF is not a 'fool's paradise' but people like you surely make it look like. Why don't you post in your own site jxcess.com (Pronouced JACK-A$$.com !)
> 
> The only thing TDF needs from you is *YOUR ABSENSE* from this forum!



Maybe I've hurt your feelings by calling the likes of salman khan, rakhi sawant, etc. fools. You seem to idolise these ppl and maybe you have a room full of rakhi sawant posters. But the fact of the matter is I don't care. I am entitled to my opinions and I think these ppl are fools. I am not the only one who endorses this opinion, other digit members have voted too. And lets suppose I am also a fool from your highly intellectual point of view  but by posting in my thread not once but twice you have proved to be an even bigger fool. And also I didn't call TDF a fool's paradise, I was just trying to be sarcastic.


----------



## Sathish (Apr 2, 2009)

people


----------



## Krazy Bluez (May 4, 2009)

OP is the greatest fool to have started this thread...


----------



## jxcess3891 (May 5, 2009)

Krazy Bluez said:


> OP is the greatest fool to have started this thread...



It seems you r angry coz I called ur "word game" thread a joke. Well actually it is. If u think my threads are full of nonsense, take a look at some of ur own threads which are nothing but plain stupid. I also don't go behind ppl's backs reporting abt their threads and locking them. It's back stabbing ppl like u who do. Ppl like u have no originality or creativity. U just copy ideas frm other forums and use them here. I agree that my threads are stupid but atleast they are mine.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (May 5, 2009)

^Why, now why you are so angry on me because now I called this thread a stupid one ?
Yes you have creativity indeed, it shows perfectly by showing us the topics that you are making, like this one, the "Any girls in TDF" and "What will be your last post here" one's they are a sure shot sign of creativity indeed, congrats man....
And who the hell told you that I go and report your threads ? I only did once because it was all about abusing..
And thank you for saying I have no creativity... it means a lot to me...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 5, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> It seems you r angry coz I called ur "word game" thread a joke. Well actually it is. If u think my threads are full of nonsense, take a look at some of ur own threads which are nothing but plain stupid. I also don't go behind ppl's backs reporting abt their threads and locking them. *It's back stabbing ppl like u who do. Ppl like u have no originality or creativity*. U just copy ideas frm other forums and use them here. I agree that my threads are stupid but atleast they are mine.




You say making stupid threads like this is creativity!!*djluv.in/board/images/smilies/lttd.gif*djluv.in/board/images/smilies/happy0005.gif


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 5, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> It seems you r angry coz I called ur "word game" thread a joke. Well actually it is. If u think my threads are full of nonsense, take a look at some of ur own threads which are nothing but plain stupid. I also don't go behind ppl's backs reporting abt their threads and locking them. It's back stabbing ppl like u who do. Ppl like u have no originality or creativity. *U just copy ideas frm other forums and use them here. I agree that my threads are stupid but atleast they are mine*.


 

For once i agree with jxcess.Yeah KrazyBluez and Disc_Junkie dont copy ideas from other forums and show your creativity.Create threads like "how many times you pee in a day"
this will give you confidence while preparing for your first interview.The interviewer will ask you questions lilke what was your best thread in TD or any other forum.So keep posting guys.And give tough competition to Sir jxcess.



*img100.imageshack.us/img100/7904/rotflw.gif*img100.imageshack.us/img100/7904/rotflw.gif*img100.imageshack.us/img100/7904/rotflw.gif


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 5, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> For once i agree with jxcess.Yeah KrazyBluez and Disc_Junkie dont copy ideas from other forums and show your creativity.Create threads like "how many times you pee in a day"
> this will give you confidence while preparing for your first interview.The interviewer will ask you questions lilke what was your best thread in TD or any other forum.So keep posting guys.And give tough competition to Sir jxcess.
> 
> 
> ...



lol!! I don't post 4 threads a day like him!! Has he created even one thread which could be of some use or holds some information? Once a thread gets closed he opens another one!! And I don't want to compete him in this either as I rarely create threads now!!*djluv.in/board/images/smilies/sly.gif

@jxcess3891: *djluv.in/board/images/smilies/sign0021.gif


----------



## Krazy Bluez (May 5, 2009)

^ Jxcess surely rocks this forum... Congo jxcess and Awww


----------



## ico (May 6, 2009)

hahahaha niaaaaa


----------



## Coool (May 6, 2009)

^ +1


----------



## Faun (May 6, 2009)

OP


----------



## Krazy Bluez (May 6, 2009)

^Don't say anythink to him...or else he'll again start his old abusing game...


----------



## azzu (May 6, 2009)

nice thread 
i admire op's creativity


----------



## amitash (May 6, 2009)

I vote shahrukh khan.....I just hate him and think hes extremely untalented and stupid....Oh and Raju shudn be on that list....He was a genius, pulling a scam of that  level and getting away with it for years.


----------



## Coool (May 6, 2009)

^ April 1st thread...woh tho chelegaya..Discussion kyu??


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 6, 2009)

ichi said:


> OP



He will report your post now.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 6, 2009)

Krazy Bluez said:


> ^Don't say anythink to him...or else he'll again start his old abusing game...



Or he will start posting pictures of himself with his friends on this forum just like the other thread.


----------



## uchiha_madara (May 6, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> I'll give you the reasons:
> 
> 1. Navjot Singh - Laughs for no reason and makes a fool of himself on television
> 
> 3. Mandira Bedi - Made a fool of herself on that cricket show, extra innings. Also seems like a complete moron on that laughter show on star one.


+100


----------



## ico (May 7, 2009)

Next thread.... *Who is/was Digit Forum's biggest fool?*


----------



## Coool (May 7, 2009)

^ dont worry he is banned 4 a week


----------



## Psychosocial (May 7, 2009)

Shahrukh Khan

dont ask why... I might get banned


----------

